# Make your ads responsive.



## StainedClass (Jun 27, 2014)

While I understand a site this large isn't cheap. With that being said your current ads suck and totally ruin the mobile expierance.. I don't mind advertisements as I understand their monetary value but there are technologies today that will solve this little issue if you put a little bit of effort into it .. Otherwise sooner then later I'll have to delete this page from my phones favorites and I'll bet I'm not the only one put off by the generic implementation of these ads..


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2014)

if you have a iphone, youre kinda out to luck until we have an iphone app I myself included cause i have an iphone
i believe though if you have a android you can get an app i dont have an android so i dont know what the android version looks like perhaps someone with the app can let you know but ive not herd a complaint about the android app specifically about the ads.


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 11, 2014)

StainedClass said:


> While I understand a site this large isn't cheap. With that being said your current ads suck and totally ruin the mobile expierance.. I don't mind advertisements as I understand their monetary value but there are technologies today that will solve this little issue if you put a little bit of effort into it .. Otherwise sooner then later I'll have to delete this page from my phones favorites and I'll bet I'm not the only one put off by the generic implementation of these ads..


yeah its kind of funky having 1/4th of the screen be the actual site and the other 3/4 be a banner extending outside of a div lol. Responsive ads wouldn't be that hard to implement but it depends what's being used to actually serve up the Ads. Could be a xenforo extension that doesn't offer that kind of feature. Nothing I'd leave over. Most forums don't have front end developers at their disposal


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 13, 2014)

A couple years ago i was researching up this alley (but have since mostly abandoned any useful research in that direction), and found a guy who seemed to have a pretty "clean" way of doing this... Matt... something. Idk if his method would be easy to integrate into this forum though. 

Sigh, i have way too many bookmarks... not sure if this is even relevant, or whether it might help, but here's what i was talking about: http://matthewjamestaylor.com/blog/responsive-banner-ads 

Doesn't seem like he's done much w/ that site in a while.


----------



## StainedClass (Jul 27, 2014)

It's so easy a caveman can do it.. seriously. Please fix this.. You only get one chance to make a good first impression. I mean is this view really the first thing you want potential members to see when coming in from Google or other such search engines?


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2014)

I passed on your complaint to admin that's all us mods can do for technical work upto him to fix it


----------



## StainedClass (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks, but it doesn't appear admin cares about his site as much as he does his advertisements.. 

A board this large should be making at least a couple hundred a day in click revenue if the ads were optimized for xenforo's responsive style.

If he wasn't so stoned he could fix these ads in the same amount of time it takes to roll a blunt. Just plain lazy...


----------

